
IBM PC Real Time Clock Should Run in UT - cnst
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/mswish/ut-rtc.html
======
cnst
This is a reminder that in modern Windows (they finally managed to fix all
known bugs in 2014, supposedly) you can actually make the clock of your system
run in UTC!

    
    
        reg add HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation /t REG_DWORD /v RealTimeIsUniversal /d 1

